# My rabbit's eye is worsening - please help



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I would appreciate any advice from experienced rabbit owners as Daisy's eye is getting progressively more inflamed by the day.

The images above were taken on 4.5.13 (Saturday). We first noticed Daisy acting strangely on Wednesday, she wasn't moving much at all and was sat hunched in the corner most of the day, appearing to do what little movements she did in slow motion. At this point we didn't see any inflammation of the eye.

We took her to the vet that afternoon who examined her. He looked in her mouth and suggested that it could be an abscess behind the eye. one of her back teeth was quite long, which I know is common. It was only when he was investigating and pulling her brow that we noticed some redness in the corner of her eye.

We were given Metacam to be taken daily in doses of 40ml for 10 days, and Baytril to be taken in does of 70ml also for 10 days.

On Thursday morning (2.5.13) we noticed the eye was more inflamed and was starting to protrude slightly, and by Friday it was worse still. At this point we took her immediately back to the vet on the Friday who then told us to cease giving her the Baytril, but continue with Metacam. She was given a penicillin injection instead which we were told would last for 5-7 days, and if this didn't reduce the issues then she would be booked in for next Wednesday for an x-ray (8.5.13). She was also administered with eye drops that we were told to use twice daily, with the vet kindly giving the first dose there and then.

This morning here eye is now even more inflamed (see pics above) and I'm not sure what effect the medicine is having on her eye, although since the first visit to the vets on Wednesday, she has been back to her usual energetic self. With her and Dillon being our first rabbits I am unsure as to whether more puss is a sign of healing or whether the vets are botching my rabbit's eye as the redness is getting worse by the day!!! If anyone can advise as to what the vet is doing is right, or whether my concerns are wrong, then I would be extremely grateful for your feedback.

Thanks

Kelly x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i would say maybe try a different vet, there's another person i showed the pics to & she is fab with all things wabbity, this is what she said..
I would get the rabbit for a second opinion with another vet (preferably rabbit savvy), penicillin should only be given to rabbits as a last case scenario. If it is an abscess it needs to be drained, it won't heal until it is drained. Could be an ulcer, can't really tell without examining the eye myself. 
She also says facial abscesses are real tricky to treat but all things are possible with the right treatment. Do you know of any other vets locally with a good rabbit reputation?

just to add, her behaviour might have improved in that her pain relief is under control....do you mean 4 ml metacam a day....surely you can't be on 40?? But with any eye issue speed is of the essence in getting to the bottom of the problem as the sight can be lost so easily if the eye ulcerates. Is she eating ok etc?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ooh. That looks really nasty.

You've been doing all the right things, taking her to the vet; but if it is getting worse, rather than better, you are right to be concerned. 

I am afraid you need to phone the vet for an emergency appointment, as this can't wait until Tuesday. 

Not all are rabbit savvy, but it sounds as though your vet has been giving you the right advice and treatment, which is great. I am glad you have Metacam (painkiller and anti inflammatory) to give at home.

Baytril was a very basic antibiotic though. 

As this is not responding to treatment, your bunny will probably need admitting. An Xray will reveal any underlying tooth root problems, and their extent. The spurs can be burred down.

Abscesses can be very difficult to treat, unfortunately - although we have 3 siblings, who all got abscesses of varying degrees last year.

One was treated by a course of antibiotics. Another was the same, but also has tooth root issues. The third had a massive abscess on his face. He had daily antibiotic injections at home - and Metacam, and the abscess has shrunk to almost undetectable. 

Best case scenario is that the problem is in the eye alone, in which case it could be removed and bun would be fine.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Ouch that looks awfully sore and painful. Unfortunately I can't offer any advice, I have no experience of this type of problem.

If that was my pet I would go back to the vets or as Summersky has suggested try a different vet who is rabbit savvy.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Lopside said:


> i would say maybe try a different vet, there's another person i showed the pics to & she is fab with all things wabbity, this is what she said..
> I would get the rabbit for a second opinion with another vet (preferably rabbit savvy), penicillin should only be given to rabbits as a last case scenario. If it is an abscess it needs to be drained, it won't heal until it is drained. Could be an ulcer, can't really tell without examining the eye myself.
> She also says facial abscesses are real tricky to treat but all things are possible with the right treatment. Do you know of any other vets locally with a good rabbit reputation?
> 
> just to add, her behaviour might have improved in that her pain relief is under control....do you mean 4 ml metacam a day....surely you can't be on 40?? But with any eye issue speed is of the essence in getting to the bottom of the problem as the sight can be lost so easily if the eye ulcerates. Is she eating ok etc?


Hi thanks for your reply.
we might look at another vet then - we do not know any rabbit savvy ones but if we google it i am sure we will find one near us 
yeh they said its her tooth and they said when we bring her back in next week if its not better then they will look at an xray etc - i was thinking when i first took her in surely can't they just take the tooth out? But i assume they do not want to risk an aesthetic....

Sorry that was my bf its 0.4ml lol!!

yeh she is eating fine no problems at all - we have another rabbit though who is very greedy! so he tends to eat most the food and she has lost a bit of weight - so i am giving her extra food when he does not look! hopefully keep her weight up!

yeh her mood is fine shes eating a drinking its just the eye  xxx


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Ooh. That looks really nasty.
> 
> You've been doing all the right things, taking her to the vet; but if it is getting worse, rather than better, you are right to be concerned.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah i think we will try and clean the eye out tonight and put one more dose of eye gel on then tomorrow if its still not better ill get her booked back in.

Yeah they said when i bring her back in on Wednesday that they may need to xray etc to get to the problem (i was thinking could they not have done this in the first place) but i think they try and treat things with medicine before surgery?

she seems to be in no pain is eating drinking and running around, its just the eye which shows something is not right .... she has lost a bit of weight but we have another bunny whos very greedy! lol so i try and give her a bit of extra food now so shes not loosing weight!
x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

X rays are normally done under GA, which, as for us, does carry a small risk, so they never do it lightly. And afterwards, it can be tricky (but vital) keeping the bunny eating while they are drowsy and recovering.

If a tooth root is twisted, and has grown where it shouldn't, it can be hard/impossible to take it out. Also, the corresponding tooth (up or down) also needs to be removed, or it will keep on growing with no tooth friction to wear it down.

But wait and see; this is just speculation. It could just be a localised eye problem, which might be more easily treatable, nasy though it is.

Do keep up the Metacam. It is going to be very painful. Rabbits are masters at hiding their distress, being a prey species.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> X rays are normally done under GA, which, as for us, does carry a small risk, so they never do it lightly. And afterwards, it can be tricky (but vital) keeping the bunny eating while they are drowsy and recovering.
> 
> If a tooth root is twisted, and has grown where it shouldn't, it can be hard/impossible to take it out. Also, the corresponding tooth (up or down) also needs to be removed, or it will keep on growing with no tooth friction to wear it down.
> 
> ...


Well we have given her the 5th session of metacam out of a 10 day course - i tried to clean the eye but with no luck its like sticky and hard not loose goo .... but added some eye gel they gave us.

we are going to ring tomorrow to book her in asap emergency as its just not getting better and we are all getting frustrated  x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Metacam is a painkiller and anti inflammatory. It isn't usually given in "courses" like other medicines. It can be given for the duration of the pain.

Some of our bunnies with long term, chronic conditions are on high dose, long term Metacam. It does have side effects, but they now have a good quality. pain free life.

Poor bunny. Do let us know how she goes. The longer it is like this, the worse it will continue to get.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry she's not improved. Just keep her eye clean and the metacam up. Maybe take some of her food and extra yummy treats (basil, kale, greens) to the vets just in case they keep her in. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon. At least you know with the metacam she's comfortable. Keep us posted 
I'm on my iPhone but it looks like its the inner corner of the eye that's the problem, maybe with the third eyelid coming back over the eye? Definitely needs attention again. Good luck.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Lopside said:


> Sorry she's not improved. Just keep her eye clean and the metacam up. Maybe take some of her food and extra yummy treats (basil, kale, greens) to the vets just in case they keep her in. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon. At least you know with the metacam she's comfortable. Keep us posted
> I'm on my iPhone but it looks like its the inner corner of the eye that's the problem, maybe with the third eyelid coming back over the eye? Definitely needs attention again. Good luck.


Well she's eating pellets and veg but I've not seen her eat any hay ... I think this might be due to her tooth? Her eye looks the same thisornong but the goo as moved to like the corner of her eye so I might be able to clean it off when I do her drops later ... Still going to phone the vet though as I'm not sure if I'm suppose to ride it put for a few days as its only been since Friday xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A good vet won't mind you phoning to talk about it with them over the phone. 

And if you tell them it is getting worse, a good vet will want to at least see the bunny to decide if the treatment needs changing.

Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

we have got her booked in at 1230
her eye looks better but we are struggaling to get the goo out - she wont let us near her (probably after yesterday and us going near her eye) did not want to stress her so even if the vest just clean the eye out for us

ive noticed she is not really eating hay either ..... fingers crossed they will give us more information later! xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck.

She is going to feel wretched.

Get in yummy noms to tempt her while her appetite is down - parsley, basil, fresh apple leaves if you can find any, dandelion leaves - but avoid giving lots of gassy greens, as they can lead to bloat.

If she is still eating pellets that is good. If she stops, you could try offering pellets on a plate with cooled boiled water poured on - one of ours ate this when he couldn't eat anything else, because of a facial abscess. He is fit and well now, and on a normal diet, but this is what pulled him through.

At [email protected], you can also get bags of herb mixes that we use to tempt poorly buns. You can try different hay too. Thse mixes will help wear her teeth down.

Hopefully the vet can clean the eye for you.

These are other painkillers the vet might give her short term too- eg tramadol. This can be given alongside Metacam. 

The less pain she is in, the more likely she is to eat.

Good luck.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Any news on how she's gone on?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi. Been thinking of you. How did it go?


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Hey everyone thanks for the messages

We took her back and they cleaned her eye out for us and put the eye gel on and it did look better ... Think we freak out coz we see the goo!!

He said Penicilin will take a few data to get to the abscess so give it time and were back in wed for a check up 

She's put weight bk on which is gd, she was a bit miserable yday but I think all the vet trips and ppl playing with her eye stressed her.

Yeah she's eating pellets and I feed them cabbage broccoli and carrot which she's ok with..... Maybe I should try herbs then I've never given them herbs! Spesh if I could be bloating them !! Thanks for the advice! 

Going to check on her soon ... Suns out and she loves the sun so hopefully she'll be brighter today!!! Xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad you got it cleaned up - and great news htat she has gained a bit.

Let's hope the clean up and penicillin soon does the trick.

Thanks for getting back on here to let us know.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

and i have some more good news - shes back eating hay  im so happy!  here eye is still gooey but i managed to get the drops in it this morning and clean it a tiny bit - vets are so much better at handeling them! i might google - cleaning rabbits eye later! but im just so happy shes back eating hay  xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news. Hopefully that is a sign she is feeling better in herself. 

If there are two fo you, it is far easier if one holds and one cleans.

If not, kneel no the floor, and wedge bun, facing outwards between your legs.  No way to get away then,.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I was reading that thread and had fingers crossed for your bunny.
I am glad she is better.
We had to give one of ours bunnies eye drops twice a day-I had to do that with my husband-one of us kept him on knee a d the other kept his eye opened and put the drop-it was lucky as drops were very thick liquid and made their way into eye.lady in the kennel had done it on her own


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad she is showing improvement!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly11 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> we might look at another vet then - we do not know any rabbit savvy ones but if we google it i am sure we will find one near us
> yeh they said its her tooth and they said when we bring her back in next week if its not better then they will look at an xray etc - i was thinking when i first took her in surely can't they just take the tooth out? But i assume they do not want to risk an aesthetic....
> 
> ...


It might be worth ringing a small animal rescue if you have one near enough and ask which vet they use for their rabbits. I am not knowledgeable about bunnies, but my daughter used to keep them here and still does in Oz and I remember her going the rounds trying to find a good vet for the rabbits.

I do hope the little mite recovers soon. That is making my eye hurt just looking at it, poor little soul.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Hey everyone

Took Daisy back for a check up this morning and they have kept her in shes better shes eating and eye is OK but its still bulging so they want to get to the bottom on it and resolve it sooner rather than later.

They are going to xray her and operate on her tooth - drain the tear duct and maybe file the tooth down  i was so upset! i hope she pulls through ok xxxx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I wish you all best luck!keep thinking positive and that she will be fine!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Try not too worry, until you know what you are dealing with.

Flushing out tear ducts and dentals are fairly routine ops.

The X ray will be to look for any underlying cause - mis growing tooth root issues or a deep seated abscess.

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that they can treat what they find.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Just phoned them

they said they have completed xrays and dental and shes doing well - ok to go and pick her up at 4.30 xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great she has come through the op.

Do let us know what they find on the X rays.

Have some yummy food in to tempt her -she will be on pain meds, and may be groggy after the anaesthetic.

Keep her warm, out of draughts, as they can struggle to regulate their temperature after anaesthetic. We use a Snugglesafe, and some like to sit on it. Others stay away. Some people heat up a thick sock filled with rice in the microwave, then tuck it under a fleecy blanket, where it can't be chewed. 

Also aim to get her eating as soon as you can - dandelion leaves, apple leaves, pellets, grss - but avoid giving more gassy greens that usual. She may not eat hay straight away, but as long as she eats that will be OK to keep her gut going.

Watch for pooing - output will show that her guts are moving.

If the poo is smaller than usual, that is relatively normal, just keep offering food and water, and keep an eye on her.

Good luck.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

kelly11 said:


> Just phoned them
> 
> they said they have completed xrays and dental and shes doing well - ok to go and pick her up at 4.30 xxx


Fabulous news!i am so happy she is ok


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Great she has come through the op.
> 
> Do let us know what they find on the X rays.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice hun this is great!
apple/ dandelion leaves can you buy these i have never seen them?

yeah i will see what they say when i pick her up and let you know  xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kelly11 said:


> Thanks for the advice hun this is great!
> apple/ dandelion leaves can you buy these i have never seen them?
> 
> yeah i will see what they say when i pick her up and let you know  xxx


You can but all sorts of dry mixes in the pet shops owadays, but we just pick ours - not many people get excited at the sight of loads of dandelions growing in the flower beds, but rabbit owners do. 

And we are lucky enough to have an apple tree - and brambles, in our garden.

We buy parlsey, basil and mint at Tescos.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

oh right thank you 

Got her home and we have brought the hutch inside ... shes with our other rabbit Dillon - i didnt want to seperate them as they are always together .... but shes very groggy and sleep and hes very energetic!! which is not helping lol

they gave her some food and she took it and they said she did well

195 pounds for everything - anaesthetic, tooth op (they removed the 2 back teeth - well they werent even teeth just like stumps of broken tooth so removed that) flushed the tear duct, and medication .... penicilin too lol bless her

got to take her in for a few check ups could be an on going thing like to manage it in the future be it injections on medication xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully, him being around will help her liven up, once the anaesthetic wears off a bit.

The bills soon mount up, so it's a good idea to put some aside each month for the ooh-nasty bills.

We have a dental bun who developed bloat, and had to be admitted as an emergency on Bank Holiday Monday evening. She was in for 2 nights, is now back home, on syringe feeding, painkillers and gut stimulants, but is back again on Friday, for yet another dental.

Wouldn't mind, but we get through a big bale of hay a week, and they only have minimal pellets plus a few herbs, usually. She hadn't even been on the grass.  Some bunnies are just genetically unlucky.

Not looking forward to that bill.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Hopefully, him being around will help her liven up, once the anaesthetic wears off a bit.
> 
> The bills soon mount up, so it's a good idea to put some aside each month for the ooh-nasty bills.
> 
> ...


I hope so hes calmed down a bit now think he just wants attention and to be cleaned lol shes still sleepy but ive seen her drinking her water which is a good sign - shes not eaten anythign yet but they fed her some food through a syringe at about 430pm so im not to worried yet ....

omg i hope ur little bunny is ok xxxxxx dentals seem to be really common! yeh well i had pet insurance a while ago but cancelled it as i had to pay like 80 quid excess and some of the things in it were weird around details and claiming - so i decided to put money away a month - so i had 100 saved to use so not to bad - just have to put a bit away for her! i hope dillon doesnt get dental problems lol

oh no not good! ppl say aswell its a rabbit there like 20 quid im like how rudeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! some people dont understand lol xxx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

People haven't a clue. I've spent a fortune on my rabbits over the years but I don't regret a penny 
So pleased that the op went ok and you got her home. Did they say that the x rays were ok? I think with dental buns you have to just take it one week at a time. Having had dental buns I get so cross at people who still breed from parents who show malocclusion. It's heart breaking to see a rabbit struggle with eating and all the complications through someone's careless endeavours.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

kelly11 said:


> I hope so hes calmed down a bit now think he just wants attention and to be cleaned lol shes still sleepy but ive seen her drinking her water which is a good sign - shes not eaten anythign yet but they fed her some food through a syringe at about 430pm so im not to worried yet ....
> 
> omg i hope ur little bunny is ok xxxxxx dentals seem to be really common! yeh well i had pet insurance a while ago but cancelled it as i had to pay like 80 quid excess and some of the things in it were weird around details and claiming - so i decided to put money away a month - so i had 100 saved to use so not to bad - just have to put a bit away for her! i hope dillon doesnt get dental problems lol
> 
> oh no not good! ppl say aswell its a rabbit there like 20 quid im like how rudeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! some people dont understand lol xxx


We have pet plan insurance for all of our buns-Funky treatments are going directly to vet-he has ongoing condition-one year he has spent his £2000 in 8months another 4 months we have to pay.
Ginny one emergency visit was £168 so it was more than yearly insurance
We seem like very unlucky people as our dog is going through chemotherapy and insurance is £4000 per condition-we run out of money in January and it will kick of back in June-cannot wait as she is going now to oncologist instead of usual vet-cost us fortune but what can you do?!if you don't have money than is awful as what decision you would need to make-to put your pet to sleep as you run out of funding.
I am thinking that we are good owner but our pets are quite special troubled bunch


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Lopside said:


> People haven't a clue. I've spent a fortune on my rabbits over the years but I don't regret a penny
> So pleased that the op went ok and you got her home. Did they say that the x rays were ok? I think with dental buns you have to just take it one week at a time. Having had dental buns I get so cross at people who still breed from parents who show malocclusion. It's heart breaking to see a rabbit struggle with eating and all the complications through someone's careless endeavours.


they said they were ok but noticed the back 2 teeth werent fully grown and they were like stumps so removed them as there wasnt anything to save ....

i would always pay it is hard but will see how the next few weeks plan out and then i guess we will know what were in for  xxx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

kelly11 said:


> they said they were ok but noticed the back 2 teeth werent fully grown and they were like stumps so removed them as there wasnt anything to save ....
> 
> i would always pay it is hard but will see how the next few weeks plan out and then i guess we will know what were in for  xxx


When bunny has dental usully means things will be happening again-Funky had dentals few times now
I agree with payments - I would do everything for my pets
Regarding people jokes aBout rabbits-I am very angry if people say to me rabbit is best on stew!!!very insensitive -sometimes I wish to be really mean and just tell them nasty jokes too but now I just don't listen ignore people like tht Nd when the time comes I will repay with joke I will think is funny!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How many times have we all heard that joke Funky?? It would look good with a pie crust on it!! Yeah yeah yeah. Oh you are soooo funny. I've NEVER heard that one before!!  lol


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> How many times have we all heard that joke Funky?? It would look good with a pie crust on it!! Yeah yeah yeah. Oh you are soooo funny. I've NEVER heard that one before!!  lol


I heard that joke lots of time-maybe it is east Anglia thingI have never heard about pie.
It makes me angry because most of this people know that I love rabbits.i usually didn't make jokes which could hurt them as it is rude and nasty.
Saying that my dad called me once and said -are they still alive oh he had a lecture!!!


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Hi,

just wanted to give you an update 

Shes doing well, kept her in her hutch overnight with Dillon.... was very strange having them inside!

This morning she has eaten few pellets, apple, cabbage and broccoli - only a few pieces of each but this is a good sign still a bit sleepy but shes getting there xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad she is eating!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That's good-why was it strange to have them at home?have they been noisy?


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Just because they are normally outside bunnies so having them in my conservatory in their hutch was strange! Kept hearing them running around and running in the hutch lol was very strange! They said I need to keep her in for 48 hours so keeping them in tonight too  think they like it lol and the weather is raining outside so don't want her to catch anything :! She's defiantly perked up running around and is now eating pellets  xxx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I like bunnies in house-Funky woke me up at 5.30am today by jumping on my face


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Brilliant news! (Not funky being jumped on! That she's eating pellets!)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kelly11 said:


> Just because they are normally outside bunnies so having them in my conservatory in their hutch was strange! Kept hearing them running around and running in the hutch lol was very strange! They said I need to keep her in for 48 hours so keeping them in tonight too  think they like it lol and the weather is raining outside so don't want her to catch anything :! She's defiantly perked up running around and is now eating pellets  xxx


Great news!!

Having house rabbits is great! - so beware, once they get indoors, they have a habit of staying. :eek6:


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone

i have daisy's last appointment today for her last penicillin injection

shes doing really well - she got an eye ulcer so been doing eye drops 3 times a day but i think thats gone now

only thing im worried about as her eye still seems a bit bulgey  you cant tell untill you get up close and because im putting eye drops in i can tell its sticking out a bit

worried what the vets are going to say  xxxx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

try not to worry until you have spoken to the vet, I think sometimes you can make yourself paranoid with all the stress of the situation, she's definitely sounding better tan when you first posted....keep positive!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kelly11 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> i have daisy's last appointment today for her last penicillin injection
> 
> ...


This is great news - glad she is doing so well.

See what the vet say about slightly bulging eye, and try not to stress too much.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm really pleased she is doing well.

Let us know how she got on at the vets.


----------



## kelly11 (May 4, 2013)

She did really well at the vets they were very pleased with her progress said she's doing amazingly well ... She's off all medication and now it's just wait and see really .... Said come back in a month (5weels because we're going on hol) just for a check .... Said she could cope fine or they may have to file teeth down now and again etc depends xxx


----------

